# Racing wheel fror ps3 - any recommendations?



## Adnoh (May 26, 2008)

Hi all,

Since F1 2010 and GT5 are on the horizon I want to splash out on a steering wheel but dont know which one is decent.

Anyone on here have one? Are they worth getting?


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

ATM, Im saving up for the logitech G27 for gran turismo 

http://www.logitech.com/en-gb/gaming/wheels/devices/5184


----------



## Adnoh (May 26, 2008)

*£330!* Jesus!


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

My mate had a Logitec G25 with a racing seat and it was incredible, felt very real with a nice big projector screen.

They are expensive though!


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Theres only one wheel to have if you want the real deal

http://www.fanatec.de/html/index.php?id=230&lang=en

Makes the Logitech look crap and is cheaper (around £260)
Im getting one.


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

I'd personally go for the gt3 rs wheel. Looks very good


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

MK1Campaign said:


> Theres only one wheel to have if you want the real deal
> 
> http://www.fanatec.de/html/index.php?id=230&lang=en
> 
> ...


That doesnt have gear shift though, only paddle shift??

and

http://www.play.com/PC/PCs/4-/12096740/Logitech-G27-Racing-Wheel-And-Pedals/Product.html


----------



## Adnoh (May 26, 2008)

I NEED something with paddles so the G25 is my only option off ebay since its no longer in production. The G27 is WAY to expensive!

Also, fantec to a wheel stand for £99 but could i put the following 2 together from ikea to make my own setup?

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/00120818
http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/S59860936

If thats not suitable then can i just get the item below to rest my steering wheel on while on the sofa?

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/20148623


----------



## Adnoh (May 26, 2008)

bump .


----------

